# Interesting Presentations



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Last weekend I was cooking for some friends at a local farm which had some amazing large wooden bowls....including trenchers.  24x6" shallow platters.....the corny polenta with morels looked great!

Fresh hot potato chips served in paper cones, passed in a lucite holder or placed in wheat grass.

Last Sept. I used sunflower shoots (growing in a flat) as a base for baby vegetables skewered....for a James Beard presentation.

What are you doing that's novel & interesting?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

re paper cones. Have you seen the bamboo ones? A little more expensive, but better looking, IMO. 

An interesting approach, for some foods, is to use randomly shaped pieces of slate as platters. I've even seen that approach used for serving dishes.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

and cooking on stones....
I've seen the bamboo cones, they are are really cool.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I like the cooking on stones approach for small groups, like a sit-down dinner for six or eight, primarily because it's so dramatic. But I'm always concerned about the safety angle.


----------



## chefd65 (Feb 17, 2010)

I found the bamboo cones on the internet- but can't locate a source.. any ideas?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Here's one place: http://www.sweetflavorfl.com/all natural mini dishes.html Scroll way down, the cones are just about on the bottom.

While you're there, be sure and navigate around the site. They have lots of choices in both disposable, plastic, and china service; particularly for mini-sizes.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

You might, Chefd65, do a search under "bamboo cone cup sources." Lot's of hits doing that. 

Granted, many of them are unsuitable. But mixed in are places you're looking for.


----------



## chefd65 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you KYHeirloomer!
I have bought disposables there before but had lost the information.  I was able to spend a bundle on fun stuff!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_I was able to spend a bundle on fun stuff!
_
Easy to do at that site: I need some of those, and a case of them, and a couple hundred of dem over der. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------

